# Vintage Aircraft Weekend



## Violator (Sep 6, 2011)

This was a great little show at Paine Field in Everett, WA. They had a really nice mix of warbirds and well...vintage aircraft! An airworthy DC-2, an airworthy Boeing Model 247, an airworthy Boeing Model 40, incredible Wacos and an equally amazing Staggerwing, Stinsons, Stearmans, etc. But seeing as this is a WW2 aircraft site, here you go...


----------



## Violator (Sep 6, 2011)

Oops, how could I forget this?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 6, 2011)

WOW!!!!! Superb shots Violator!!!!! Thank you for sharing!! Oh, and post more if you have them, we don't care if they aren't WWII craft. I post all sorts and so do some of the other guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

Great Pics mate, keep 'em coming whatever they are...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2011)

Great pics, keep 'em coming !


----------



## mikewint (Sep 6, 2011)

Love that ME262, is that the flyable replica?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 6, 2011)

Great shots! No FW190?


----------



## kettbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Drats! Could not attend....

Violator, kindly send me a note when something like this will happen up here in the NW

George


----------



## Geedee (Sep 6, 2011)

Doesnt get much better really...blue skies...Warbirds...not really jealous !. If you've got any more, stick on 'ere !!

Great pics dude, nicely done.


----------



## Rocketeer (Sep 6, 2011)

fantastic! lovely shots thanx for sharing!


----------



## Violator (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments, guys! Here are a few more pics. 

Mike — The Me 262 is indeed a flying replica (I believe it made its first flight in July). Unfortunately it didn't fly at the show. It's stored in a hangar on the other side of the runway, so I'm sure they just towed it across.

Crimea — No Fw 190 at this show. However, she lives just on the other side of the runway, so she was lurking nearby!

George — There are couple flying days coming up at Paine Field. Next Saturday the FHC is going to fly their Po-2 and I-16 Rata. Their MiG-29 will also be there, but much to my chagrin it will only be on static display. On September 24 there will be two B-25s flying together, FHC's J (just arrived this summer following a mind-blowing restoration) and HFF's D "Grumpy."


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2011)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 6, 2011)

Excellent shots Violator!!! The stagger wing is gorgeous and the 262 rocks!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 6, 2011)

Glorious shots. Thanks for the info on the 190. Kinda surpirsed they didn't haul it over there along with the 262.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2011)

Great stuff. That Lindbergh Line airplane is one of the few DC-2s. It passed through Camarillo a year or so ago. Gorgeous and rare.


----------

